# Around the Ranch, Farm & More! Picture Overload!! [email protected]@K!!



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

My new horse "Ace," he is a gelding qh.

























Cadillac









One of our bunnies on our farm at home, there is a trick to get them to pose!


















A pretty belgium boy...


























Pretty Green Field!









Daffodils!









Black Cow...









Pretty buck skin in field.









Pretty Girl.

















For the kids to play on.










Bridles.









Indoor-Outhouse, lol!










Rest stop on trail...make sum cowboy coffee!









Indoor Stable











Awesome signs!

























That's all for now!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I enjoyed those


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww soo cute!  Wow I know like 3 horses with the name ace!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ace is a gorgeous boy!

And your bunny! Is soooo cute!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I loved all the pictures. That bunny is too cute for words!

The only thing that made me cringe was the barbed wire.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

yes, barbed wire can be very nasty... however
here in the South we use it.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks so calm and peaceful. The pictures of the bunny made me crack up though ha ha ha. I love the pitt stop idea for the cow(boys)(girls)


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

brittx6x6 said:


> It looks so calm and peaceful. The pictures of the bunny made me crack up though ha ha ha. I love the pitt stop idea for the cow(boys)(girls)


It truly is peaceful. Yes, the bunny pics are "lol" worthy! 
Our rabbits are breeder bunnies.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

out of all your pics, I have to say the bunny wins it all (too cute for words :!: )


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Great pictures.
I LOVE the buckskin..he's adorable.
The bunny, too, is so cute. Also, I love how you guys have a stop on the trail - how cool is that?!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

im4dressage said:


> out of all your pics, I have to say the bunny wins it all (too cute for words :!: )


LOL! 

Cheval- Thank you, the buck skin is indeed lovely! <3


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I want your stop sign!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the pictures of the bunny!! Too cute!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

beautiful pictures..... my friend had one of those suspended barrel things, but it didn't have a saddle on it so it wasn't as cool....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh did you see that bunny! I nearly died! Thank you for sharing :shock:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Kiki said:


> I want your stop sign!!!!


LOLZ!

JustDressageIt- Thank you, everyone likes the bunny, lol!

mlkarel- 

Thank You! The saddle they have on it the
picture is actually a really nice saddle, I think they 
should of used an older worn one...

My2Geldings - LOLOL!! Glad I made your day! :lol:


----------

